# What day did your bitch whelp?



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

What day has your bitch whelped from first mating? I only have a few days left and wondered how predictable your bitches have been?


She's so relaxed at the moment I think she has more chance of popping than whelping 

Mrsk9


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Earliest was day 58, with NO signs whatsoever. :scared:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I had one that always did day 67.


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

Can you tell the waiting is getting to me

She's carrying differently this time, she looks like she's swallowed a football :lol:

Mrsk9


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

On day 63 from the day Oh said they 'got together' text book style!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Missy had 6 perfect yorklets born on day 58 on my bed  even went under the duvet for one of them!
She'd been pacing and whining at us all night, and kept grumbling looking at her belly- you'd have sworn she was telling of her bump!


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

my dad's cocker whelped on day 60. Totally unprepared - even left for work. Good job I visited and svaed the life of pup 1 who was in membranes, cold, abandoned on the floor....then did the same for pup 2.....
Luckily by the time pups 3-7 arrived both my parents were home, bitch was less tressed and started being a mum.

Dad was convinced it would be day 61, 'like all cockers appear to be'. Truth is, it happens when it happens!!


----------



## Kleekai (Oct 14, 2012)

Mine had her first litter on day 59


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

My chihuahua whelped on day 63.  was starting to get worried


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

My springer whelped on day 58 and only showed signs in the afternoon and she gave birth in the evening....


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

terrierist said:


> my dad's cocker whelped on day 60. Totally unprepared - even left for work. Good job I visited and svaed the life of pup 1 who was in membranes, cold, abandoned on the floor....then did the same for pup 2.....
> Luckily by the time pups 3-7 arrived both my parents were home, bitch was less tressed and started being a mum.
> 
> Dad was convinced it would be day 61, 'like all cockers appear to be'. Truth is, it happens when it happens!!


Why would anyone leave a dog so close to whelping alone for any length of time. I don't understand how he could be unprepared on day 60? My cocker whelped her litter of 11 on day 56 which is very early. In fact for the record non of my cockers have managed to even get to day 60, let alone 61. They were 56, 58 and 59 days.


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

bluegirl said:


> Why would anyone leave a dog so close to whelping alone for any length of time. I don't understand how he could be unprepared on day 60? My cocker whelped her litter of 11 on day 56 which is very early. In fact for the record non of my cockers have managed to even get to day 60, let alone 61. They were 56, 58 and 59 days.


 Really, you have me worried now, My cocker is on day 54 she was scanned and they told us what day she was on and it corresponded to where we thought she was. I don't work or go very far to be honest but after reading that am wondering when you would make sure she wasn't left alone at all ?? Sorry to go off topic 
ETA
Right I was planning on doing School run on Monday and had made arrangements for the rest of the week but I have now arranged someone to take them on Mon too, so she will now not be alone for even a minute, she follows me to the loo too so literally not a minute LOL


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

My cocker spaniel litter is 3 weeks old today and mum whelped day 60 from 1st mating. She had 9, sadly 2 still born.

But in October last year, one of my girls had a litter day 70!! from 1st mating, I had scanned her and knew there were only 2 pups, scanned her daily to check the pups were ok, which they were, she was booked in for a c-section on the Monday at 9am, at 1am and 3am she whelped 2 happy healthy pups naturally.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Mrsk9 said:


> What day has your bitch whelped from first mating? I only have a few days left and wondered how predictable your bitches have been?
> 
> She's so relaxed at the moment I think she has more chance of popping than whelping
> 
> Mrsk9


I bet you wished you'd never asked!  Best have your birthing bag on the side ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

jo5 said:


> Really, you have me worried now, My cocker is on day 54 she was scanned and they told us what day she was on and it corresponded to where we thought she was. I don't work or go very far to be honest but after reading that am wondering when you would make sure she wasn't left alone at all ?? Sorry to go off topic
> ETA
> Right I was planning on doing School run on Monday and had made arrangements for the rest of the week but I have now arranged someone to take them on Mon too, so she will now not be alone for even a minute, she follows me to the loo too so literally not a minute LOL


I always try, where possible, not for my girls to be alone for the last week of their pregnancy.

My eldest was bang on 63 days from first mating on both litters.

Her daughter OTOH was 61 days from first mating, and delivered 7 chunky pups - no wonder it hurt her poor girl - she was somewhat freaked initially, but by pup 6 she started to come around - never cleaned a bum though - far too high and mighty - mum was back in total pre-pregnancy condition by 12 weeks - you would never know she had had pups - we sadly last one after two weeks of feeding it and staying with it alongside the whelping box 24/7

Amazing how different a mother and daughter can be in the mothering stakes - I was definitely possibly too lucky with my eldest girl - she was fantastic with her own babies from the second the first pup was born - and mucked in with her daughters litter when she decided to throw a freaky - she was just amazing, a right little mother hen.


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

And finally 4 lovely puppies  :thumbup:
She did really well, needing very little help.

I'm so relieved for her. 

Thanks for the messages. 

Mrsk9


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

bluegirl said:


> Why would anyone leave a dog so close to whelping alone for any length of time. I don't understand how he could be unprepared on day 60? My cocker whelped her litter of 11 on day 56 which is very early. In fact for the record non of my cockers have managed to even get to day 60, let alone 61. They were 56, 58 and 59 days.


ohhhh believe me, they wree told of their stupidity...but, it failed to hit home...they know best!!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

What did I say!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Brilliant news!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine have always been on day 63 apart from my sheltie's last litter. I was convinced she had started for about 5 minutes on day 63 but the vet would not believe me and intervene. A week later he gave in and did a caesarian to find a very dead and smelly single puppy jammed solid. I was not happy with my vet, why cant they believe that owners know their own dogs.


----------

